# My accidental ‘free birth’ midwife didn’t make homebirth in time



## Stevensmummyx

Our birth story.
So after having our bloody show a week before and going past our due date on the 9th I was so sure that we would have been waiting until 42+ weeks.

Sat watching celeb master chef at 10 and had on and off irregular contractions again which had been happening for a while now so we thought nothing on it although they were obviously different for me to have taken notice. 
Headed up to bed and watched some vampire diaries until half 12 and fell asleep. 
Was woken at 2:11 with noticeably painful contractions around my abdomen and the urge to pee so got up and had the pinky discharge, decided to check to see if I was dilated... could feel the tip of his head.

At this point I thought it could have been hours yet as Lewis had been a 14 hour labour. Told steven I was going to bounce on my ball for a bit but he could stay in bed incase it stalled, he had work in the morning. 

I got down stairs and started bouncing and timing contractions. They were coming between every 5-8 mins and lasting over a minute so decided to call labour ward and see what they said, especially since our hospital was 40 mins away.
Hospital agreed it sounded like early labour and asked if I would like a midwife sent out. At this point I was still convinced it would stop any minute but given the journey I thought it would be best if a midwife came to check on me and could leave again if it stopped. 
Midwife called, took some details and started heading out. 

By this point steven has come down stairs and said he knew it was go time since I called the hospital, I usually just wait it out. He was amazing, he sorted the pool, tidied up, dimmed the lights and got some hypnobirthing tracks playing. 3:40am came and the contractions where now coming so thick and fast and sometimes back to back, I felt pressure and thought I had to go to the toilet but once I sat down I knew it was almost time I decided I couldn’t wait for any approval to use the pool, I needed some form of relief. 

Once I got in the heat from the pool was so soothing and my body relaxed. So much that it wasn’t long before I felt the urge to push and my body went into caveman mode and just working off instincts. I just let my body do what it wanted. Few pushes, my waters finally went and max head was born. It was so weird just knowing that I had a little breather, his head was out and I could feel it under the water. Next push and he was out, Steven said he could see the rest of my water shoot out like a jet and we slowly lifted max out of the water to meet us at 3:56. 

We rang the midwife to let her know that he was here and he was safe, she asked if we needed an ambulance but we were content in the fact that we were both ok. 

Midwife arrived around 4.05 (while max and I chilled in the pool and had his first feed) and she was amazing (not my usual midwife) and she let me remain in charge, let me decide when to get out of the pool and cut the cord and asked how I wanted to my placenta. I felt so empowered and in control. From there it was just the usual after birth checks. Just a graze which was surprising considering Lewis was 9lb and gave me a second degree tear but I believe that having no coached pushing or being told what to do really made an impact! I wish I had a homebirth with my other 2. 

My husband who was against homebirth in the beginning now says he also wishes we had previous home births. Such an amazing empowering experience


----------



## HLx

Congratulations! From that story you make it sound so damn easy to give birth! 3rd baby and I'm still going to be a screaming psychopath in labour! Super woman! Baby boy is absolutely beautiful <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Such a lovely story! Congratulations x


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Congratulations! What a beautiful and empowering birth. I’m secretly hoping my third will come that quickly, and at home. Enjoy your beautiful new addition.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wow! Congratulations x


----------



## keepinitreal1

Amazing work, mom! Great job and such an awesome welcome to the world!


----------

